# Surefire 8x 8ax 8nx Custom McClicky adapter from B90 battery to 18650



## altermann (Oct 8, 2016)

ONE new available

For sale custom made adapter for good old lights *8x 8ax 8nx !!*! which worked on B90 accu in the past.
you will get possibility to give a new life for you old lights and convert them to click switch. WOrks with flat top unprotected 18650 !!!
This adapter compatible with 18650 cells instead of B90 and includes McClicky switch! quality built and easy to install!
The price is *58USD shipped worldwide*! 
any questions - pm me please


----------



## altermann (Nov 18, 2016)

now in stock adapters compatible with 9N 9AN Commander
*adapter compatible with one 18650 cell (Works with flat top unprotected 18650 ONLY!!!) instead of B90 battery and even with one 18650 almost x2 lighther than one B90 !!
price is 28 usd paypal shipped







*


----------



## altermann (Dec 30, 2016)

to the top


----------



## maxspeeds (Dec 30, 2016)

Will this work with the 9N?


----------



## altermann (Dec 31, 2016)

9AN Commander and 9N adapters will be available few days later.. they are not Mcclicky compatible, only suitable for 18650 use in these lights


----------



## MicaelSweden (Dec 31, 2016)

if the Mcclicky is not inkluded does it work without the click switch? or do I have to by the switch to?


----------



## altermann (Dec 31, 2016)

Adapters for 8x 8nx ..
works only when mcclicky is inststalled.


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Jan 16, 2017)

Will This work with an 8AX body and a KL7 led conversion bezel? I have been wanting to use my L7 for a long time now (first SF light I owned), but have not been able to locate a source for NiMH B90's nor an adapter to allow for use of 18650's, it looks like my hunt for that adapter may be over now.


----------



## altermann (Mar 21, 2017)

to the top


----------



## altermann (May 4, 2017)

to the top


----------



## altermann (May 25, 2017)

New products available now for 9N 9AN Commander


----------



## altermann (Jun 24, 2017)

to the top


----------



## altermann (Jul 11, 2017)

now McClicky switch is included in price


----------



## forstersun (Jul 18, 2017)

Good job for the 8x/8ax/8nx adapter!!


----------



## altermann (Nov 13, 2017)

bunp to the TOP


----------



## lightknot (Dec 29, 2017)

One ordered. PayPal Sent. Please send a tracking number.


----------



## altermann (Jan 7, 2018)

lightknot said:


> One ordered. PayPal Sent. Please send a tracking number.



Done!!


----------



## altermann (Apr 16, 2018)

bump ttp


----------



## lightknot (Apr 27, 2018)

I have received this super high quality adapter. Very pleased with this purchase. Thank you Altermann.


----------



## Greenbean (Jun 12, 2018)

8NX adapter still available?


----------



## altermann (Jun 12, 2018)

Yes Sir


----------



## Greenbean (Sep 26, 2018)

I’ll take a kit, 

“Adapter w/included McClicky” for 58 please sir. 

PM your PayPal please. 

Thanks...


----------



## toastystuff (Oct 2, 2018)

This is Awsome stuff! I remmeber seeing alot of these lights being sold off cheap because of dead batteries. Surefire has not produced batteries for these in years! Awsome product!


----------



## Greenbean (Oct 2, 2018)

It would be even better if I could get a response so I could pay the man! 

Lol...


----------



## altermann (Oct 3, 2018)

Greenbean said:


> It would be even better if I could get a response so I could pay the man!
> 
> Lol...


PM me if you have any questions


----------



## Greenbean (Oct 3, 2018)

Greenbean said:


> I’ll take a kit,
> 
> “Adapter w/included McClicky” for 58 please sir.
> 
> ...



I posted I’ll take a kit and you haven’t PMd me how to pay you for it!


----------



## altermann (Oct 3, 2018)

Greenbean said:


> I posted I’ll take a kit and you haven’t PMd me how to pay you for it!



your pm box is full please clean it for communication


----------



## Greenbean (Oct 3, 2018)

Just got the notification, cleared out now.


----------



## altermann (Oct 3, 2018)

already sent


----------



## Greenbean (Oct 3, 2018)

10-4, I’m cleared now and repsonded. I don’t do Etsy just have PayPal please.


----------



## altermann (Oct 4, 2019)

Bump to the top
Upd 9n 9an commander 1*18650 adapters available


----------



## bushdoc (Feb 8, 2020)

Are the adapters still available?


----------



## altermann (Feb 13, 2020)

bushdoc said:


> Are the adapters still available?



What exactly?


----------



## Bm_engineer86 (Mar 23, 2020)

Do you still have the Surefire 8x 8ax 8nx Custom McClicky adapter from B90 battery to 18650With McClicky switch included in price?​


----------



## altermann (Apr 3, 2020)

Bm_engineer86 said:


> Do you still have the Surefire 8x 8ax 8nx Custom McClicky adapter from B90 battery to 18650With McClicky switch included in price?​




hi, yes i do


----------



## strideredc (Apr 4, 2020)

I will take one pls. pm sent


----------



## Barley (Aug 27, 2020)

Good afternoon, are the adapters for the 8ax commander still available?


----------



## Dioni (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi! 

Any 8NX adapter available? If so I'll take one pls


----------



## aginthelaw (Mar 20, 2021)

i'll take an 8ax adapter.


----------



## altermann (Apr 4, 2021)

aginthelaw said:


> i'll take an 8ax adapter.




hi, please check pm


----------



## TRSFA (Aug 2, 2021)

I have an old 9N and its C30 charger. Can you help me resurrect it?


----------



## Dioni (Aug 3, 2021)

Dioni said:


> Hi!
> 
> Any 8NX adapter available? If so I'll take one pls


🙁🙁🥺


----------



## altermann (Aug 7, 2021)

Dioni said:


> 🙁🙁🥺


check your pm please


----------

